# Bicycle Film Fest in town this weekend 7/18



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

http://bicyclefilmfestival.com/2008_site/la/


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

_*crickets*_


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I am The Edge said:


> _*crickets*_


nice n noisy in HW fool.

cool films on Paris-Roubaix, the 6 Day Races, and a blind mtn biker racing the Downieville Classic downhill race. Some scenes I couldn't bear to watch.

Don't leave that So. Bay bubble!!!!!!! 


edit: live entertainment too!


----------

